# XFS unter Windows????

## kronk2002de

Hi

Und schon wieder nerve ich mit einer Frage.

Ich habe meine großen Datenpartitionen alle mit XFS formatiert. Läuft auch super und bin soweit sehr zufrieden.

Leider muss ich ab und zu doch noch Windoofs booten, es ist zwar selten, aber es kommt vor. Und wenn das passiert habe ich das Problem, nicht auf die Daten zugreifen zu können, da ja XFS. Gibt es irgendeine Möglichkeit wenigstens lesend unter M$ Windoofs auf XFS Partitionen zuzugreifen?

----------

## Karsten from Berlin

Stell die Frage mal im User-Forum der von Dir angesprochenen M$-Distribution   :Laughing:  .

Wir sind hier alle auf die Antwort gespannt...

Scherz beiseite: Das einzige, was einwandfrei geht, ist eine vFat-Partition. Da kannste von beiden Seiten zugreifen. Alles andere ist essig.

----------

## kronk2002de

Naja, ich bin da ja nur Testdistrinutzer  :Wink: 

Und da müsste ich erst anfangen zu erklären, das es durchaus Betriebssysteme neben M$ gibt...

Hmm, ja vFAT... Ist da nur doof mit zu grossen Dateien! Und es kommt regelmäßig vor, das die Dateigrößen jenseit der 4GB liegen...

----------

## Anarcho

Naja,

es gibt noch Treiber mit denen man auch ext2/3 zugreifen kann. 

Da gibt es wohl auch kostenlose. Habe es aber noch nicht probiert.

----------

## kronk2002de

Naja, das schon. Aber ich habe mal einen probiert und hat nix geklappt! Ausserdem ist XFS != ext2/ext3 und die Platten sind zu voll um sie mit neuem FS zu versehen! Ausserdem bringt XFS schon gut Spass bei vielen Dateien, die auch noch unterschiedliche Größen haben...

----------

## Karsten from Berlin

Ist halt blöd, ich weiss. Nutzt aber alles nichts.

M$ könnte das bei den meisten Dateisystemen ja implementieren, ist ja schließlich OpenSource. Aber das wollen sie halt nicht. Wer sägt schon gern den Ast ab...

Und diese wilden Lösungen (ext2 mit eigenem "Explorer")... meine Daten sind (mir) zu wichtig, als dass ich mich auf sowas einlassen würde.

----------

## kronk2002de

Naja, deswegen würde mir eine "read-only" Lösung schon langen - so kann ich keinen grossen Schaden anrichten. Aber ich sehe schon, ich komm wohl nicht zu meinem Ziel.

Wenn ich die Zeit hätte, würde ich ja ein Projekt wagen, den Treiber eigens zu schreiben, aber wie das so ist in der Prüfungszeit - no time... Und dann noch diese Jobsuche *seufz*

----------

## Hilefoks

Moin,

ich würde ext3 nehmen. ext3 ist zum einen sehr stabil - zum anderen gibt es einen recht guten Windows-Treiber mit dem man ext2 unter Windows mounten kann (und damit natürlich auch ext3). 

Wenn man mit diesem Treiber auf ein ext2/3 Laufwerk schreibt erben die Dateien und Verzeichnisse die Rechte des übergeordneten Verzeichnisses.

Bei mir betreibe ich dieses Tool auf 2 internen Platten (80 und 120GB) und einer externen USB2 Platte (250GB), wobei die letzte Platte auch fast ganz voll ist.

Hier der Link:http://www.fs-driver.org

Mfg Hilefoks

----------

## kronk2002de

Klingt an sich schon nicht schlecht - nur wie kriege ich jetzt ohne Datenverlust die XFS Partitionen in ext3 Partitionen verzaubert, der Feenstaub ist mir leider ausgegangen *seufz*

----------

